
The state of privacy in post-Snowden America - walterbell
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2016/09/21/the-state-of-privacy-in-america/
======
tracker1
Most Americans think Snowden is "That Wikileaks Guy"... they're ill-informed,
think he put so many lives at risk or just don't care.

It's really sad imho.

